# Puppy coats



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Good puppy coats turn into excellent adult coats in most cases. Pann's coat is super thick and curly, and is more dense than his brothers. Their fathers coat is so dense that you can't see the skin even when you part it. When coat change comes you may not have a hard time with matting. I have found that with softer puppy coats, when the adult hair comes in, the harsher adult hair tangles more with the softer puppy hair causing horrible mats. My mothers spoo had a softer coat and when her adult hair started to come in, it would mat almost immediately after she laid down on one side for a while. And forget about when it got wet! Matt city!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky you! Mia will probably have a very harsh and curly coat. These "wool" coats tend to be slower growing, but they mat much less.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Lucky you! Mia will probably have a very harsh and curly coat. These "wool" coats tend to be slower growing, but they mat much less.


You know what? I'm glad you said that because Jasper's coat was really full and fluffy at her age and she's still got barely an inch or so of hair on her legs. She's got more "fluff" on her neck and back but her legs are really slow growing.


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

*When does it change?*

Does anyone know about when the puppy coat changes to adult coat? Is there a general age when this happens or is it sort of random?


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Good for you, a good coat at 12 weeks. Wow keep tipping it and the adult coat will come in faster. A good coat makes grooming a breeze.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

poshpooch said:


> Does anyone know about when the puppy coat changes to adult coat? Is there a general age when this happens or is it sort of random?


_My spoos started their coat change around 10 months old. It lasted several weeks and required constant attention but they are in the continental clip for show so that makes it a lot harder. _


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

been wondering about the coat change myself. I haven't had enough experience to reconize a good puppy coat but Saleens was very thick and fluffy and another old time poodle person who doesn't even have dogs anymore said it was pretty good. She staretd changing around 10 months old and suddenly started matting like crazy, shorter haircut time since I let it get away from me (bad mommy). It seems to have stalled out in that inbetween type coat and now she is a year old and hasn't changed too much. She is really gradually getting a bit of what I call "wire" to her coat on her back and legs and it's is SUPER curly all over except her topknot which is just kiny and falls flat in the middle lol. Usually if I need it to stand I mouse it and then maybe use thicker and thicker to hold it up. It's really long though, I'm trying to grow it out to tie it up properly so thats part of the reason why.


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

So I guess around 10 months is a good estimate. I have a client with a toy party poodle and she was asking about that but the poo is only like 4 months old right now. She does have very straight thin hair =/ I'm hoping it doesn't stay that way as an adult. I have seen quite a few adult toy poos with thin straight-ish /wavy hair. :noidea:


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Adult coat should start coming in between 4 to 6 months. Weekly tipping will help bring in the coat.


----------

